# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Cá hồi chế biến theo yêu cầu tại nhà hàng hoặc đặt tiệc tại nhà

## BuiHoa

*Cá hồi bắt tại bể chứa chế biến theo yêu cầu của khách ăn tại nhà hàng hoặc mang về có giá: 650.000đ/kg
**
Xuất xứ:* Cá hồi của Công ty TNHH thương mại đầu tư Việt Đức, được nuôi tại Hồ Thác Bạc - Sa Pa - Lào Cai. Giống và thức ăn được nhập từ Châu Âu, cá được nuôi theo công nghệ CHLB Đức, trong quá trình nuôi không sử dụng hóa chất, chất tăng trọng nên thịt cá có màu đỏ, chắc và có vị ngọt tự nhiên.
*
Giá trị dinh dưỡng*: Cá hồi đã được biết đến là một trong những thực phẩm dồi dào axít béo omega-3. Ngoài ra, cá hồi còn là nguồn phong phú các dưỡng chất thiết yếu, như tryptophan, vitamin D, selen, vitamin B3, B6, B12, photpho và magie.
*
Chế biến:* Cá hồi có thể chế biến được nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: gỏi cá hồi, lẩu cá hồi, cá hồi sốt bơ chanh, cá hồi chiên giòn, cá hồi cuộn rau nướng...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

*Liên hệ:*

*Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa*
*Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định* *(ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định)**, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại: 043 928 9275 - 0165 91 99999 - LH chị Hương*

*Thông tin và giao lưu khách hàng:* 
*Website   : www.catamcahoi.vn*
*Facebook: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc*
*Facebook: Nguyễn Trọng Cử*

----------

